# I'm Cunfused.



## Artonstuff (May 7, 2011)

Can you or can you not use a heat press to transfer a design to a Plastisol Sheet, then use your heat press to then transfer the image to a garment?...

or am i not reading it right... 

My other secret:

Clear Plastisol Sheets. Plastisol is basically a screen print put on a heat transfer paper. But all you want it the clear that gets put on the sheet. No pigment. Then, cut out the clear to the shape of your heat transfer. Put the heat transfer on for 6 seconds then press the clear on for 30 over the top. This makes your heat transfer bulletproof and looks more like a real screen print. Has a really light hand as well.


----------

